# Hedgehogs lose teeth?!



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Do hedgehogs really lose their baby teeth? Pixel had 2 top front teeth earlier today and now there is only 1. :shock: Is that normal? She is about 5 1/2 months old now. Also, should I soften her kibble now that she has 1 less tooth to crunch with? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I doubt at that age she would be losing any teeth, I'd bet it was an adult one. While it won't grow back, she should be just fine eating.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh. :shock: Do you think she has an oral disease, or a tooth decay? :? The gums don't look red at all. I'm just trying to figure out why she lost it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Calm down, just breathe.  Sometimes they just lose a tooth, as long as she's still eating a regular amount of kibble, it's okay.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

OK, that makes me feel a lot better, because she just had her snack before going in to her house for the night. (Or at least, till 2:00 in the morning when her wheel wakes us up. :roll: )


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't worry about it, hon. Quillamina broke one of her canine teeth months ago - I think it was probably on her water bottle, which is why I'm trying to switch to a bowl - and she still eats just fine. More than fine, actually, she's a little oink.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

So Quillamina, despite her broken tooth, is a real hedgeHOG? :lol: Sorry, just had to do that. :roll:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How much did your baby girl eat last night?
Oh, and I just have to say that I love your sig!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You don't use a water bottle, do you? Sometimes they'll bite at the nozzle and chip/lose teeth. If you don't she may have just bitten down on a kibble wrong and lost it. I wouldn't worry unless you notice that it's still there, chipped off, then I'd keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't cause her any obvious pain.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Sunshiner said:


> So Quillamina, despite her broken tooth, is a real hedgeHOG?


She is, that. Loves her kibble, that one.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

She seems to be eating normally. Yes, I do use a water bottle, but the whole entire tooth is gone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I would switch to a bowl, it offers them an easier way to water.


----------



## KintoraFluff (Jun 12, 2015)

Hii! I just recently got a hedgehog, and he's about two and a half months old, I saw he lost one of his teeth in his little cuddle sack, can he lose his teeth at this age? He's quilling too, if this helps!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 5 years old, please start your own thread with your question. Thanks


----------

